# Modifier le fond gris du Dock...



## Anpton (6 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Depuis l'installation de Maverick, un fond gris clair est apparu derrière les icônes du dock rendant, pour moi, la plupart des ces icônes illisibles. 

Il y a t il un moyen de modifier ce fond ?

D'avance merci de vos réponses.


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

Oui il y a moyen.

J'ai lu ça quelque part

Mais pose la question à Goo... : Changer la couleur de fond du Dock Mac OS.
Tu trouveras des réponses....


----------



## Anpton (6 Mars 2014)

Goo ???


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

Anpton a dit:


> Goo ???



Un moteur de recherche dont celui qui commence par ...
Il ne reste guère que lui, hélas...


----------



## Anpton (6 Mars 2014)

Ah ok


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Avec DockMod c'est possible.


----------



## Anpton (6 Mars 2014)

Ça fonctionne super ! 

Merci Corentin !


----------



## redsquare (8 Mars 2014)

Top en effet !

Je ne comprends pas, ils disent, sur le site que la version d'essai laisse des filigranes "Trial", mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas où...

Edit : Ah si, j'ai vu.


----------



## hike (9 Mars 2014)

Je ne peux pas ouvrir DockMod , j'ai ce message :
"Impossible douvrir «*DockMod.app*», car cette app provient dun développeur non identifié."
"Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac App Store et de développeurs identifiés."

J'ai installé Maverick y'a 2h à peine.


----------



## thomkst (9 Mars 2014)

hike a dit:


> Je ne peux pas ouvrir DockMod , j'ai ce message :
> "Impossible douvrir «*DockMod.app*», car cette app provient dun développeur non identifié."
> "Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac App Store et de développeurs identifiés."
> 
> J'ai installé Maverick y'a 2h à peine.



Développeur non identifié


----------



## hike (9 Mars 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Développeur non identifié



Merci


----------



## redsquare (9 Mars 2014)

Marche super bien, Dockmod ! Par contre, j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas beaucoup de docks à importer directement dans le logiciel...

Tout est à faire, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Tu peux importer des images je crois, par exemple des anciens Docks.


----------



## redsquare (9 Mars 2014)

Ouuuh ! Bon ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

Impossible d'importer les fichiers PNG....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

Ah si, c'est pas mal, en fait ! Et on peut bel et bien importer des fichiers PNG.


----------



## hike (12 Mars 2014)

Y'a t-il un autre logiciel que DocckMod pour modifier le dock!?

(le fait que dockmod trail soit écrit sous le nom de chaque appli du dock me dérange, bien que je l'ai acheté)

SuperDocker ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## hike (14 Mars 2014)

hike a dit:


> Y'a t-il un autre logiciel que DocckMod pour modifier le dock!?
> 
> (le fait que dockmod trail soit écrit sous le nom de chaque appli du dock me dérange, bien que je l'ai acheté)
> 
> SuperDocker ne fonctionne plus.



Je n'ai plus de pb avec DockMod , le développeur n'a (enfin) envoyé le code d'activation.


----------



## whatsnewdoc (21 Mars 2014)

J'étais malheureux avec le dock non transparent de mavericks
j'ai découvert dockmod avec ce forum
splendide ! merci...


----------



## mobile83 (30 Mars 2014)

super... je l'ai desinstallé et je vois toujours marqué dock trial au dessus des applications, comment l'enlever ? j'ai désinstaller et redémarrer et ça veut pas partir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Essaie de désinstaller DockMod avec AppCleaner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2014)

Attention avec DockMod, ce dernier a la fâcheuse tendance de faire buguer le Dock.
J'ai déjà vu des cas de Dock ne fonctionnant plus après une mise a jour du système.

Preferez-lui cDock qui a l'avantage d'etre gratuit, et de venir avec des themes préinstallé 

Quand a la désinstalation de DockMod, essaye avec AppCleaner comme dit dessus, ou AppDelete.

*edit* oups, oups, oups... ce topic a 4 mois. Le problème a peu être déjà été régler.


----------



## Joker7 (3 Février 2015)

Bonjour a tous je suis nouveaux mais je me suis inscris juste pour répondre à ce topic et faire partager ma brève expérience de l'application cDock

Je cherchais (par anticipation à mon switch vers Yosemite) un moyen de changer la barre de Yosemite qui est vraiment le point qui me rebute le plus a franchir le cap.. Je la trouve vraiment hideuse et enfantine (pourquoi avoir modifier ces si beaux icônes 3D ?!). Bref, j'ai téléchargé cDock et décide d'abord de tester le programme sur Mavericks.

Bien que mon petit Mac ne voulait pas l'ouvrir car l'auteur n'était pas identifié, je décide de forcer le cap. Je n'aurais peut-être pas du ? Tout marchait, je test un thème au hasard (Dark), la modification se fait, et là.. Ho.. Plus rien ne marche sur le dock. Plus moyen de cliquer sur quoi que ce soit. L'image est figée. (là on se rend compte a quel point le dock est précieux..)

J'ai du désinstallée l'application en passant par spotligth pour ouvrir mon dossier. Même les mouvants et bureaux space ne fonctionnait plus.. Puis j'ai redémarrer et j'ai pu souffler un coup en revoyant ma barre de tâche fonctionner correctement 

Donc voilà je préfère prendre 5 minutes pour raconter ma mésaventure pour, peut être, qu'elle n'arrive pas à d'autres !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2015)

CDock c'est un tout petit programme qui évolue sans cesse. Il serait bien que tu remontes ce soucis au developpeur :

_cDock issues? Please submit a ticket or send me an email:

https://sourceforge.net/p/cdock/tickets/new/
aguywithlonghair@gmail.com_


----------

